# NEW OD GROWER. TIPS? 2 week old plants! PICS!



## BAMMER (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello all, I am a new grower and ive chosen the outdoor route, HERE i have some pics of my FIRST week growing and my 6th DAY after 1 week growing.. ANY tips will be helpful...


EDIT: after 6 days later the pot seemed a little cramped. unfortunatly I had to get rid of some of the plants.


WEEK 1 4/03/06





6 days later 4/09/06





just some different angles i thought i might add..

2 weeks 4/10/06









thanks for your help and thanks for looking!


EDIT: NEW PICS OF TRANSPLANT 4/12/06 tell me what you THINK.











new transplanted pots.. ^^^^^^^

I AM HAVING PEST PROBLEMS. It appears snails are eating my crop. What is the best way to make sure these things dont kill em?


----------



## beginning grower (Apr 10, 2006)

your going to have alot of problems down the rode if you decide to keep all those plants in that pot, its actually not possible to grow with that many plants. it looks like you have 7 babies in a 1 gallon pot. you need to put them each in seperate pots if you want this to be a successful grow. the longer you leave them together the more likely the roots are going to tangle up eachother. if i were you i would cut my losses. by doing this i would get a few of the healthiest plants by killing the rest, meaning scooping up area around a few of yuor best plants because i dont think you will be able to save all of them. by scooping up areas around your best plants you will kill others but unfortunately thats the only decent solution to your problem.


----------



## BAMMER (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks alot!!... ill keep all but 1 in that pot... if the only one remaining is left to the side, would that be ok? or would i have to transplant towards the middle.

edit: 
Why is tangeld roots bad?

How much danger would it be if i took out 5 of the plants leaving 2 or 3 left? i figured if i sprouted all of those babies, waited untill the first signs of sex showed, thats when i would decide to take em out...

how do i go about on doing this? would it be okay to keep 3? or 2 in the big pot?
I have only 1 plant that is in a separate pot.. my auntys keep killing them thats why i just grew all in 1 plant, cause they dont bother the big bucket pots.. lol

Shed some light and help a noob gggggg grow unit!!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 11, 2006)

There are a  number of reasons you want to follow the rule of 1 plant per container.

1 reason the the roots will have to fight each other for water and nutrients, another is that above ground they will have to fight each other for light.
Cutting one or more down once they express sex means rotting roots from the plant you cut down.  Intertwined with the roots of the remaining plant, the rotting roots could negatively impact the remaining plant.
Let me mention that it is bad karma to grow pot in your backyard if you aren't the rent-payer.  You're putting other people at risk.
Growing out in the woods is a dynamite alternative--I've been doing it for quite a long time.

P.S. You would want the remaining plant in any container to be in the middle.


----------

